# New tank concern



## amy4342 (31 Aug 2008)

Hi all
I've finally got my long awaited tank - it's gorgeous! The cabinet and hood are both absolutely stunning, but think I might have a problem with the actual tank itself - the tank is 30" x 30" x 20" and they've used 8mm glass, which I thought is a little thin. The problem is that when the glass was siliconed together, the sides weren't straight, so, for instance, the front has the whole 8mm in contact with the right hand side piece at the bottom, but only 6mm in contact with the side piece at the top, and the left piece has only 7mm in contact with the bottom of the left hand side piece but the whole 8mm on the top (all measurements are as accurate as possible but there's obviously some play in them). I'm not impressed with the siliconing side of things to be honest, although you can't really see it, so it dosen't bother me aesthetically. My question is, how will it fare once it is filled with water!?
any opinions gratefully received.
Thanks!


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

i would be worried, try filling it outside to check the strength and for leaks but my first option would be to complain.


----------



## markuk (31 Aug 2008)

I think if your not 100% confident in the tank i would have the supplier  to reseal
it for you,otherwise there could be a possibility of alot of water and money going to be
spilt. good luck...


mark..


----------



## bugs (31 Aug 2008)

I'd hand it back for a replacement.


----------



## TDI-line (1 Sep 2008)

Sounds like a lemon, i'd return it.


----------



## amy4342 (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the comments - ive decided to go with it and complain - just incase.
Thanks


----------

